# Charger help



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

I realize most everyone is going Lipo, but I have a large amout of Lithium ion packs avaliable to me. These are 4000mah 2c packs that drop right into a 18R. My question is would anyone be able to advise me on a charger for these packs ? A DC charger is fine as I allready have a power supply. I really don't want to spend a lot of money on this in case these batteries do not hold up to the vigors of RC racing. Thanks.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most chargers that charge LiPos also have a LiIon mode.


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...Product=6256&Product_Name=12V_5A_Power_Supply
http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=7028


----------



## AcadDude (Aug 21, 2006)

Jakes Dad said:


> I realize most everyone is going Lipo, but I have a large amout of Lithium ion packs avaliable to me. These are 4000mah 2c packs that drop right into a 18R. My question is would anyone be able to advise me on a charger for these packs ? A DC charger is fine as I allready have a power supply. I really don't want to spend a lot of money on this in case these batteries do not hold up to the vigors of RC racing. Thanks.


I like the Hyperion line. The DC 3amp is $70 up to 4s. Balances while it charges. AcDc 6amp is $129. Gives readouts of each cell while charging.


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

I am still tyring to brush up on my newer battery technology here. I will need to charge each cell sepretly on a Lip of Li ion battery. Correct ? I asume that this is done with something that plugs in between the crarger and the battery pack itself ? Also looking a 2 cell setup, I am not looking at a lot more voltage compared to a 6 cell mimh, but the runtime will be a lot better. Correct ?


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> I am still tyring to brush up on my newer battery technology here. I will need to charge each cell sepretly on a Lip of Li ion battery. Correct ? I asume that this is done with something that plugs in between the crarger and the battery pack itself ? Also looking a 2 cell setup, I am not looking at a lot more voltage compared to a 6 cell mimh, but the runtime will be a lot better. Correct ?


I get about 30min of runtime with these and the plug right into the charger I posted above. You will get alot more power with this one. It will balance and charge at the same time.
http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...e=ZIPPY_Flightmax_4000mAh_2S1P_25C_Car_Lipoly


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Jakes Dad said:


> I am still tyring to brush up on my newer battery technology here. I will need to charge each cell sepretly on a Lip of Li ion battery. Correct ? I asume that this is done with something that plugs in between the crarger and the battery pack itself ? Also looking a 2 cell setup, I am not looking at a lot more voltage compared to a 6 cell mimh, but the runtime will be a lot better. Correct ?


These ar 1/18 scaler right? If so then 4000 mah is the capacity and is double of most packs (double runtime) The cells aren't charged individually normally, they are charged together in series. Li-ion is used to describe two different cells. If you can post the termination or nominal voltage it will help you decide which charger.

There are 3.2, 3.3, 3.6, 3.7 nominal (maybe not quite that many)
There are 3.6 , 3.7 , 4.1 , 4.2 terminations (full charged)


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

The only info I can get off of the battery pack says that it is Lithium Ion, 4000 mah, 3.7 V. There are 2 cells to the pack and each cells has the same writing on it. I am not sure of the C value. These are not packs out of an RC car. They are out of a small powerpack used to charge or power a cell phone or a laptop or other small appliance. Here is a link to what they come in http://www.duracellpower.com/ipod-and-mp3-chargers/portable-chargers/powersource-mobile-100.aspx


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Wading thru the garbly **** on that piece of equipment. Shows that it is a lipo that charges to 4.2 volts. Something that doesn't quite add up is that according to the specs it should be a 3 cell battery , but you say it is a 2 cell.

In any event, if they'll fit in an 1/18 scale truck then it looks like they cn do about 80-100 watts at 12 volts , so if your truck is stock then they'll do the job in either 2S or 3S config.

This helps with connections and such. http://www.scriptasylum.com/rc_speed/_lipo.html

That really looks like a neat little piece of equipment anyways. Is there a sale or overstock per chance, I'd like to get a few of them and check stuff out.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I'd be surprised if a 4000mAh pack would fit in an 18th scale. I suspect what you've actually got there is two 11.1V 2000mAh packs, connected in parallel inside the unit to give 4000mAh. Check the voltage of one of the "cells". If it's 11-12V, it's a 3s pack which would make your 18R go waaaay too fast to be drivable. Not that that's a bad thing.....


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Excess voltage may fry your electronics. Be certain of what you have and what the actual voltage that is passing through the ESC is.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

According to AE's website, the stock speed control is only rated for 8.4V, so a 3s LiPo could definitely let the smoke out.


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

The over voltage is what I am worried about. Thanks for all the information. I would go to my local RC buddies, but I am finally getting back into it with a 18R after a 10 hear hiatus of getting married and having kids.


----------

